# regional/climatic differences, social circles & decisions



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

When I first bought Calgary condo, the real estate agent was very surprised I didn't even have a car. We tried to negotiate a much lower price without parking stall. He undervalued the parking stall. So I bought with a titled parking stall. Glad I did since I rent out the stall. 

It was all interesting since I was living in Vancouver for 8 yrs. where some condo bldgs. do offer choice to buy with parking stall. 

Maybe people here don't realize but in Toronto, up to 30% of locals don't have/use a car. They do rely on transit. TTC and Translink (VAncouver's) is quite good...compared to Calgary's.

However I realize this talk is pretty foreign to many folks here...since clearly different social circles.


----------



## jlunfirst (1 mo ago)

And all my siblings, since except for 1, have cars, they still, bought a home within 15 walk from transit. They or other family members use transit at times. It's less of a huge deal in my extended family which extends out to adult nieces and nephews.


----------

